
Are we living in a simulated universe? Here's what scientists say - chwolfe
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/ncna1026916
======
caymanjim
Link is broken. Article available at
[https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/are-we-living-
simulated...](https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/are-we-living-simulated-
universe-here-s-what-scientists-say-ncna1026916)

